# Quiz night in Hurghada



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Viking Bar have started a quiz night, every other Thursday. It's written and hosted by Terry Ellis, which means he can't participate and win every time like he used to! 
Next quiz is 8.30pm Thursday 13th September. Anyone is welcome, if you come on your own a team will be found for you to join. Teams can be up to 8 members.
It's a good night, the beer is cheap and the loos are clean! 
Viking Bar is in Hadaba up the right hand street with Metro on it.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

l love a pub quiz... we do one every other Tuesday night..and yes it is annoying when the same person constantly wins


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Helen Ellis said:


> Viking Bar have started a quiz night, every other Thursday. It's written and hosted by Terry Ellis, which means he can't participate and win every time like he used to!
> Next quiz is 8.30pm Thursday 13th September. Anyone is welcome, if you come on your own a team will be found for you to join. Teams can be up to 8 members.
> It's a good night, the beer is cheap and the loos are clean!
> Viking Bar is in Hadaba up the right hand street with Metro on it.




And of course it's a good place to meet new friends,:clap2:


----------

